# AMD Mantle



## ASHISH65 (Feb 2, 2014)

AMD Finally Finishes Mantle Drivers, Will Be Available Soon


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: GPU NEWS Channel*



ASHISH65 said:


> AMD Finally Finishes Mantle Drivers, Will Be Available Soon



nice to know that


----------



## Cilus (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: GPU NEWS Channel*

And here is the shot review from guru3d where they compared Battlefield 4 Mantle Vs DirectX performance with three setups: HSA enabled APU (7870K), APU + dGPU,  Core Intel i7 + gDPU at various settings and resolutions. Check it out:-

AMD Mantle Performance Explored - An Introduction


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: GPU NEWS Channel*



Cilus said:


> And here is the shot review from guru3d where they compared Battlefield 4 Mantle Vs DirectX performance with three setups: HSA enabled APU (7870K), APU + dGPU,  Core Intel i7 + gDPU at various settings and resolutions. Check it out:-
> 
> AMD Mantle Performance Explored - An Introduction


whoa nice...i didnt expect this at all


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: GPU NEWS Channel*



Cilus said:


> And here is the shot review from guru3d where they compared Battlefield 4 Mantle Vs DirectX performance with three setups: HSA enabled APU (7870K), APU + dGPU,  Core Intel i7 + gDPU at various settings and resolutions. Check it out:-
> 
> AMD Mantle Performance Explored - An Introduction



Wow! Impressive results!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: GPU NEWS Channel*



Cilus said:


> And here is the shot review from guru3d where they compared Battlefield 4 Mantle Vs DirectX performance with three setups: HSA enabled APU (7870K), APU + dGPU,  Core Intel i7 + gDPU at various settings and resolutions. Check it out:-
> 
> AMD Mantle Performance Explored - An Introduction



That's great 

*www.guru3d.com/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=9016


----------



## Cilus (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: GPU NEWS Channel*

It looks like Mantle is targeted towards low to mid range CPU rather than targeting the high end CPUs. It is noticiably reducing the CPU bottleneck by increasing the Draw calls. So with Mantle, consider a mid range CPU like FX-6300, when paired with a high-mid range GPU like 270X, will deliver impressive results, might be comparable with more higher end CPUs like i5 4000 series.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 4, 2014)

AMD’s Mantle benchmarked: The biggest innovation in gaming since DirectX 9 | ExtremeTech 


*www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/StarSwarm-Mantle.png

*www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/AMD-Mantle-UseCase1-640x222.png

This is really amazing results


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2014)

yeah, really amazing. Mantle working better for Intel rather than AMD  

*www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/BF4-Mantle-Overall.png



> Intel’s Core i3-4330 is $50 cheaper than the AMD APU and is 1.42x faster in Direct3D.



same goes true for Mantle.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> yeah, really amazing. Mantle working better for Intel rather than AMD
> 
> *www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/BF4-Mantle-Overall.png
> 
> ...



i3 and i7 the same that too with 290x ?? suspicious


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 4, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i3 and i7 the same that too with 290x ?? suspicious



Buddy Few Games like Battlefield 3 , 4 ,farcry 3..etc uses Hyperthreading (when needed) 

see this - minimal difference between i3 and i7

*static.techspot.com/articles-info/734/bench/CPU_01.png



it is not suspicious 

Don't underestimate the power of a i3


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 9, 2014)

AMD Mantle API Performance Analysis With Radeon R7 260X, R9 270X, R9 280X


*cdn3.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Mantle-A10-7700K-635x327.jpg

*cdn3.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Mantle-Core-i5-4670K-635x326.jpg

*cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Mantle-FX-8350-635x327.jpg

*cdn2.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Mantle-Radeon-R9-290X-635x327.jpg



*hothardware.com/newsimages/Item28819/bf4.png


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 9, 2014)

it seems the r9 270x is not getting that much of an increase like others why is that?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 10, 2014)

many of you guys really underestimate the power of i3,it is the best value for money processor for gaming+it it stays cool too..


----------



## abhidev (Feb 10, 2014)

this API is only for the newer GPUs right...will it support HD 5xxx series gpus ??


----------



## Desmond (Feb 10, 2014)

abhidev said:


> this API is only for the newer GPUs right...will it support HD 5xxx series gpus ??



I don't think so. I read somewhere that only 7xxxx series and above will be supported, since the previous cards do not have the necessary GCN chips.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 10, 2014)

Yea... But then some threads suggested that it's not depended on the GCN architecture and some did. Let AMD itself clarify it :/


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 10, 2014)

AMD's web page states GCN as a requirement for Mantle.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 10, 2014)

Damn...meri umeedon pe paani pher diya... guess I was too optimistic for my age old gpu


----------



## Desmond (Feb 10, 2014)

You can still run games on D3D.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes but seeing the upcoming games might make my gpu struggle... so was hoping if it supported Mantle then there would be considerable performance boost


----------



## Desmond (Feb 10, 2014)

You can always save and upgrade. I don't think Mantle would get any mainstream support before next year.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeaa... true that... I hope it becomes a generalized standard for all platforms. We can then have games on Ubuntu and Mac easily


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 27, 2014)

I have a high end mobile Amd card(8850M),but it uses enduro tech so mantle is not supported as of now.

Wonder how much of a performance boost will the mobile cards get....


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> I have a high end mobile Amd card(8850M),but it uses enduro tech so mantle is not supported as of now.
> 
> Wonder how much of a performance boost will the mobile cards get....


You only get boost if games supporting Mantle are run. As of now, only one game supports Mantle.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 27, 2014)

ico said:


> You only get boost if games supporting Mantle are run. As of now, only one game supports Mantle.



Thief is also in line. They said mantle will be added soon. which makes it two  And I am sure the count is going to increase in comnig days


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2014)

Finally the BIG giant is waking up 
Updated: Microsoft Preparing To One-Up AMD's Mantle With New Version of DirectX - Forbes


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 23, 2014)

Mantle support released for thief, websites claim an improvement of 25% in performance.

Can somebody with an AMD GCN card check this ?


----------



## seamon (Mar 23, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Yeaa... true that... I hope it becomes a generalized standard for all platforms. We can then have games on Ubuntu and Mac easily



yeah and only then people will realize how underpowered macs are.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 23, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Mantle support released for thief, websites claim an improvement of 25% in performance.
> 
> Can somebody with an AMD GCN card check this ?



I think some web site will do a review sooner or later.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 13, 2014)

Look at this :

Exclusive: Upcoming games to support Mantle | VideoCardz.com




> As you can see the list has grown, and we have some very cool games coming. The list is divided into 3 groups: games that are released, unreleased, and games that are not yet confirmed to support Mantle, however developers have signed for private AMD beta program.Games in beta program may or may not support Mantle, but these games will be Gaming Evolved titles for sure. The third group includes *GTA5, Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris, COD:AW and Sleeping Dogs: Triad Wars*. Mantle support for GTA5 could be a game-changer for AMD.
> While the third group has still Mantle support pending, the second group is confirmed to support new API. Here you can find*Star Citizen, Sims 4, Rise of the Tomb Rider, Mass Effect or Star Wars Battlefront.*
> Thanks to AMD partnership with EA/DICE and Oxide Games, Mantle may finally become a real competition for DirectX. DX12 is still long way ahead, while Mantle is already here.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 14, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Look at this :
> 
> Exclusive: Upcoming games to support Mantle | VideoCardz.com



Good for mantle. Specially when it comes to GTA V


----------

